# [Nightlies] [Gummy] [ICS] [DX]



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Redirect to thishttp://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/21450-[Nightlies]-[Gummy]-[ICS]-[DX]#entry576898 thread please

Nightly builds, even if nothing gets changed


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Confused 0_o ..Gummy will have nightly updates like cm7 or only when something gets updated?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Redirect to this thread please

Nightly builds, even if nothing gets changed


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Redirect to this thread please
> 
> Nightly builds, even if nothing gets changed


I can but that thread can get congested with all other devices in one thread.


----------

